# Monark Roadster?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 11, 2017)

I found this future beauty for $20 and I am trying to date the bicycle. I found an earlier thread that called a similar bike a 47 roadster but I am wonder what you guys think. Thanks!!!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 12, 2017)

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 12, 2017)

Shawn?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't have my serial chart in front of me, but it looks 47-48ish to me.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 12, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I don't have my serial chart in front of me, but it looks 47-48ish to me.



I agree — I can’t wait till my monark book shows up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 14, 2017)

Sounds right, pretty low #. It's a a lower end model, sometimes called roadster.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Here ya go Mark. 1948 Monark Roadster Model 4106. As you can see yours has wrong light and bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh man Shawn you beat me to it! The Monark book arrived today and there it is!!!


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 14, 2017)

Ok, so with the "roadster", it doesn't have the full wrap around fenders? Is that only for the "Super Deluxe"? Also mine only has a regular head badge, not the one that wraps around to the tank. Does that make it a roadster as well? Mine is a 48 and the tank is a repop. I also haven't seen another Monark with this color combination. AAre


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bike is a repaint and rear fender prob not original. Too much missing/changed to know what this started as. V/r Shawn


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I figured as much. I'm buying a parts bike tomorrow that has the full fenders for $60, so that's going to be a start. Just going to have fun with it and not worry about originality.


----------

